# Can you rescue dried out cigars?



## Igor1080 (Nov 12, 2010)

Long story short I have come to be in the possession of two Romeo y Julieta cigars which my friend got as a gift to himself but never smoked. I haven't seen them in person but I think they are probably very dry, they've been without humidification since august. Is it possible to bring life back to these cigars?

I would normally post a picture but I don't think I have the ability to post pictures yet.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Im still a novice as well but it would seem that it hasnt been that long yet and sticking them in a humidor for a while should get them back to the right RH. As for taste well it would be interesting to know after you tried. Goodluck with them and I hope all works out!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You might be in luck. Since it's been a very humid summer on the east coast (I see you're in NY), they might not have dropped all that low. My personal humidors have not required maintenance all summer long. Unless they've spent several weeks, below 55%rH, you should be fine.

When humidity dips below this point, the evaporation of moisture takes with it essential oils, which hold the tobacco's inherent flavors. Once lost, they can never be regained. You can re-humidify the cigar to it's perfect moisture content, but it will never regain those oils. It will taste flat and lifeless.

The best way to start is to get a bead on what the actual rH is. Put the cigars in a zipper baggie for 2days, with a trusted, calibrated hygrometer. Once you've determined that they're salvageable (>50%rH), you can begin the SLOW rehydration process. You do not want to increase the humidity more than 5% per month. That means, if you prefer your cigars at 60% (best for cubans) it will take two months to retrieve them from ~50%.

Caveat: I say 50% because the reading on the hygrometer will not reflect the actual moisture content of the cigar, but only a sampling. It's safe to estimate that the actual moisture in the cigar would reflect a rH of 55%, with a hygrometer reading of ~50%.

Good luck.


----------



## Igor1080 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the detailed response.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is not as detailed as Don's but I have rescued some nice twang from the depths of dried-out hell. They were in a terrible state but the requisite amount of time in a well kept humidor brought them right back to their twangy goodness. Smoked it just this morning as a matter of fact. Fret not good BOTL, all is well in Camelot.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You might be in luck. Since it's been a very humid summer on the east coast (I see you're in NY), they might not have dropped all that low. My personal humidors have not required maintenance all summer long. Unless they've spent several weeks, below 55%rH, you should be fine.
> 
> When humidity dips below this point, the evaporation of moisture takes with it essential oils, which hold the tobacco's inherent flavors. Once lost, they can never be regained. You can re-humidify the cigar to it's perfect moisture content, but it will never regain those oils. It will taste flat and lifeless.
> 
> ...


Interesting.... I usually just pop them in the humidor and try to let things take care of themselves. Some of them are so badly damaged, nothing will help them. As you said, many of the oils are lost. How can you regulate 5% a month, though?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BKDW said:


> How can you regulate 5% a month, though?


It's a complicated and punctuated process. You start out at their current rH and put them in an only-slightly seasoned box. You read the rH of the box, prior to installing them, at each consecutive interval. It's a PITA and IMO not really worth the effort for two cigars... unless they're something really special.


----------

